# MC2 dosserless shoot modification



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been thinking about modifying the shoot on my MC2, mainly to help with distribution but if it could reduce static and clumping that would be great.

My question is, what does a well designed grinder shoot look like? I can picture some kind of metal pipe replacing the clear plastic shoot.

Has anyone any experience or opinion on this?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds a good project.

You could consider some of the de-clumping ideas e.g. a mesh that are discussed on various links throughout this thread - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6005-Mazzer-Doser-Modifications/page3

That's about my 2p but I'll comment if I think of anything else!


----------

